

Apple devices safer than Android: Juniper - safij
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/tech/enterprise-it/security/Apple-devices-safer-than-Android-Juniper/articleshow/10752473.cms

======
vetler
Sure. But I'll accept that risk if I have to, so that I can use a more open
platform.

------
bookwormAT
Sure thing. If you put everyone in prison the streets will be safe.

